# RV hookups



## bradrhale (Nov 11, 2013)

The whole RV park idea is a completely new thing to me and am trying to gain understanding on how everything reads.

I just inherited a huge problem at one of our buildings. We have several services for occasional RV hookups. They have been used for years to cater to rodeos and other such type events not including vacationing. The utilities out there started as simple 200 amp service boxes with a bunch of 120v/20a gfci and two or three 120v/30a receptacles. This may have worked back in the 70s and 80s when people only had a horse trailer and a camper box in the bed of their pickup, but times have changed as well as people accommodations.

My current tasks, whether I get approved or not, is to upgrade this to something much safer and applicable. However, I am still stuck with the several 200a service panels. If I read the book right, I must have 20% of the circuits dedicated to 50a, and 70% to 30a. How does this 60% demand factor play into this and does that mean that the I can still install a total of 1-50a, 4-30a, and 2-20a receptacles?? 

It is a nightmare out there the way things have gone unmaintained and am just trying to get it resolved to the best of my ability with limited funding/approval. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

bradrhale said:


> The whole RV park idea is a completely new thing to me and am trying to gain understanding on how everything reads.
> 
> I just inherited a huge problem at one of our buildings. We have several services for occasional RV hookups. They have been used for years to cater to rodeos and other such type events not including vacationing. The utilities out there started as simple 200 amp service boxes with a bunch of 120v/20a gfci and two or three 120v/30a receptacles. This may have worked back in the 70s and 80s when people only had a horse trailer and a camper box in the bed of their pickup, but times have changed as well as people accommodations.
> 
> ...


You want to put a 50a, 4-30a, and 2-20a receptacles on a 200 amp 120/240 volt panel? You can put seven 50 amp RV receptacles on a 200 amp panel. Demand factor is based on the number of sites.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Milbank


----------



## bradrhale (Nov 11, 2013)

there is no predetermined number of sites. I would like to get 5 or 6 per pole since there are so many service drops. 
there are 2 demand factors though. it lists 3600 volt/amperes for sites with 30a services but 9600 for those with 50a. then both of those are covered by a factor of 60% for 6 spaces. which figure do I go with??


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

bradrhale said:


> there is no predetermined number of sites. I would like to get 5 or 6 per pole since there are so many service drops.
> there are 2 demand factors though. it lists 3600 volt/amperes for sites with 30a services but 9600 for those with 50a. then both of those are covered by a factor of 60% for 6 spaces. which figure do I go with??


When I install RV sites, it's all based on 9600 per site. All the sites are 50/30/20. If you have different sites you use those V/A, add them up and multiply by the number of sites(demand factor).


----------



## bradrhale (Nov 11, 2013)

If my math is correct by what you are saying, then running a single 240v/50a, 4-120v/30a, and 2 120v/20a receptacles on a 200a service panel is permissible. 

Thank you sir.


----------



## bradrhale (Nov 11, 2013)

Excuse me, 1-50a, 5-30a, and 2-20a.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

bradrhale said:


> If my math is correct by what you are saying, then running a single 240v/50a, 4-120v/30a, and 2 120v/20a receptacles on a 200a service panel is permissible.
> 
> Thank you sir.


That is not overloaded.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

So you have multiple 200 amp panels?

You want to hang 
1 50a 240
5 30a 120
2 20a 120
Off each panel?

That is nowhere near overloaded.
Commercial rv parks have more than double that on a 200a service.
I have seen them with 6-8 pedestals with each having a 50/240, 30/120, 20/120 on each one.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I would start with art 551, maybe T551.73, as well as defining what sort of system is there now.

For instance, many of our older RV park systems are all just triplex cobbed onto trees like sap lines, _vs. _some that might actually be 120v3ph out there

~CS~


----------

